# Condensation on metal door



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Condensation happens when warm, moist air hits something cold. If you have high humidity, do whatever you can to lower it, ie, run an exhaust fan (esp when making excess water), and/or run a dehumidifier. Approx 40% relative humidity is about right for health. If possible, insulating the door w/ foam on the outside may help; if the inside is warmer, it won't condense as much.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is there a pattern to the condensation? Around the perimeter? Middle of the door?
If around the edges, install weatherstripping around all 4 sides. If in the middle, as previously ststed, the humidity is too high in the house.
What sort of heat do you have?
Ron


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Ron: good points. I should have asked "where is it". j


----------



## Yonna (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

When I check back after drying it the condensation seems to form from the bottom up. The sides are damp too aswell as the centre between the two panes of glass - but the top seems unaffected and the glass is fine.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

check your weather stripping, as suggested. i suspect the top seems fine because air is going out there. either way, seal. good luck. j


----------

